# Meta TR 29er - Allround Bike?



## WOBRider (19. September 2018)

Moin!

Mir gefällt das Meta TR 29er sehr gut. Da ich für mein erstes Fully einen Rahmen suche und bei Commencal das Preis/Leistungsverhältnis passt, bin ich schon sehr von diesem Rahmen angetan.

Meine Frage/n:
* reichen 150/130mm Federweg?
* kann ich damit auch zb in den Alpen fahren ohne Einbussen?

Derzeit fahre ich ein Hardtail und damit zu 99% auf Singletrails mit gelegentlichen Sprüngen.
Ab und an auch ich sag mal kleine Bikeparkstrecken - wers gogglen will Wienerwaldtrails.at (Weidlingbach und Hohe Wand Wiese).

Vielen Dank im Voraus für eure Erfahrungen/Empfehlungen

lg Wulf aus Wien


----------



## DocThrasher (19. September 2018)

Hi,

ist natürlich die Frage, was Du mit dem Bike vorhast.

* kann ich damit auch zb in den Alpen fahren ohne Einbussen?

Natürlich ... aber keine Mega-Sprünge o.ä. ... ist ja auch eher zum Trail genießen ... Wenn`s grob hergeht, solltest Du ein
Enduro (z.B. neues Clash) im Auge haben.

1 x 12 ist Bergauf jetzt nicht mein Favorit ... kommt aber auf das Fitness-Level an ;-)

* reichen 150/130mm Federweg?

Siehe oben ... zum rumdengeln und ein bissl rumspringen sicherlich.
Wie schwer bist Du denn? ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jakten (19. September 2018)

mMn reicht das Rad allemal. Mit dem FW wird man derzeit kirre gemacht da ein "Enduro" 29" und >160mm FW haben muss.
Wenn ich mir ein Trail hole, was derzeit im Raum steht, wird mein Meta V4 verkauft.


----------



## WOBRider (19. September 2018)

DocThrasher schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ist natürlich die Frage, was Du mit dem Bike vorhast.
> 
> ...



Danke für eure Antworten. 

Gewicht derzeit 75-80kg
Monsterjumps ala Whistler trau ich mir eh nicht zu. 

Die Sprünge hier sind ca 50cm hoch. 
Paar Drops mit der selben Höhe. 
Und das fahr ich eben derzeit mim Hardtail. 

Lg Wulf


----------



## Jakten (19. September 2018)

WOBRider schrieb:


> Danke für eure Antworten.
> 
> Gewicht derzeit 75-80kg
> Monsterjumps ala Whistler trau ich mir eh nicht zu.
> ...



Ich kenne Leute die fahren mit ihren 29" und 110 bzw. 120mm FW am Heck alles was sie vorher auch gefahren sind. Dazu gehören Alpen und Park. Klar wird ein "I only ride Park"-Dude nicht glücklich damit. Aber wenn man als Trailfahrer mal in den Park fährt wird das Rad dich nicht einschränken.

Hier ein Video der beiden:


----------



## WOBRider (19. September 2018)

Wie gesagt zu 99% bin ich auf heimischen Trails unterwegs.
Am Hardtail hab ich vorne 150mm Federweg was mir persönlich taugt.

@Jakten Welches Bike fährst du da im Video? Falls du das bist ;-)


----------



## Jakten (19. September 2018)

Ne, sind meine beiden Bekannten. Ich bin nicht dabei.


----------



## Seebl (19. September 2018)

Schau dir alternativ mal das Banshee Prime an:
https://www.bansheebikes.net/product-page/prime-29-complete-bike

Dazu findest du sicherlich auch mehr Infos. Vom Federweg sehr ähnlich, robust gebaut sollte das Commencal auch sein. Preislich finde ich das Banshee fast interessanter.

Edit: Sehe ich das richtig, dass die Geo des TRs mit einer 130mm Gabel gemessen ist?!


----------



## WOBRider (19. September 2018)

Seebl schrieb:


> Schau dir alternativ mal das Banshee Prime an:
> https://www.bansheebikes.net/product-page/prime-29-complete-bike
> 
> Dazu findest du sicherlich auch mehr Infos. Vom Federweg sehr ähnlich, robust gebaut sollte das Commencal auch sein. Preislich finde ich das Banshee fast interessanter.



Danke für den Hinweis!

Wichtig ist mir ausserdem das ich eine Wasserflasche innerhalb des Rahmen montieren kann ;-)


----------



## Seebl (19. September 2018)

WOBRider schrieb:


> Wichtig ist mir ausserdem das ich eine Wasserflasche innerhalb des Rahmen montieren kann ;-)


Ach so einer bist du... 

Zumindest sollte dir klar sein was man mit einem 29'' dieser Federwegsklasse anstellen kann wenn du dir ein paar Meinungen/Tests zum Banshee durchliest. Ganz unabhängig von der Wasserflasche.


----------



## DocThrasher (20. September 2018)

Das Banshee kann aber nicht dagegen anstinken ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slash-sash (1. Oktober 2018)

Also, wenn du jetzt, aktuell doch alles mit dem HT, also ohne FW hinten fährst, warum sollte dann auf einmal ein Bike mit Federung hinten nicht mehr reichen?! Die Logik verstehe ich nicht. 
Grundsätzlich kannst du mit dem steil auf jeden Fall in die Alpen. Alleine die 29“ suggerieren dir ja schon mehr FW. 
Ich bin seinerzeit von einem Fanes mit 170 mm hinten auf das Meta AM V4 (wir Jakten auch) umgestiegen, welches hinten 150mm hat. Und da habe ich mir die Frage gestellt, ob das für mich reichen würde. 
Und Ja, hat es. FW ist nicht gleich FW. Die 150mm am Meta fühlten sich nach mehr an. Umgekehrt gibt es Bikes, die 160 oder 170 mm haben und sich nach deutlich weniger anfühlen. 
Den Vogel abgeschossen hat mal ein Pivot (mein erstes 29er), was mir Grinsekater mal unter den Hintern geschoben hat. 120mm FW, die sich nach einigem mehr angefühlt haben. 
Mit dem Teil hätte ich problemlos in die Alpen gewollt oder mal nen Tag in den BP verbringen können. 
Ob ich mir aktuell ein Commencal kaufen wollen würde, weiß ich nicht 
Mein Meta hat mega viel Spaß gemacht und eigentlich ist/war es auch das perfekte bike *für* *mich*. Aber mit dem  kurzen Ritt auf dem 29er hatte ich Blut geleckt. 
Warum aktuell kein Commencal?! Die Rocker-Problematik beim V4.2 wäre mir zu groß, als dass ich vertrauen in Modelle habe, die noch nicht ausreichend auf dem Trail gefahren wurden. 
An deiner Stelle (keine Ahnung, was du ausgeben willst), würde ich mir auch mal ein Banshee Prime anschauen (als Beispiel). Oder ein anderes Bike mit dem FW. 
Was ich allerdings nicht machen würde, vorne mit weniger FW fahren. Denn die 150 vorne bist du gewohnt. Und deshalb würde ich ein bike wählen, was zumindest vorne mit 150mm angeboten oder zumindest fahrbar/umrüstbar ist. 
Ist aber alles nur meine Meinung. 
Fakt ist: es gibt interessante sogenannte Trailbikes mit 130/140 (evtl. sogar 150 hinten; Orbea Rallon etc.) hinten und 150/160 vorne. 
Viel Spaß beim stöbern. 



Sascha


----------



## WOBRider (1. Oktober 2018)

slash-sash schrieb:


> Also, wenn du jetzt, aktuell doch alles mit dem HT, also ohne FW hinten fährst, warum sollte dann auf einmal ein Bike mit Federung hinten nicht mehr reichen?! Die Logik verstehe ich nicht.
> Grundsätzlich kannst du mit dem steil auf jeden Fall in die Alpen. Alleine die 29“ suggerieren dir ja schon mehr FW.
> Ich bin seinerzeit von einem Fanes mit 170 mm hinten auf das Meta AM V4 (wir Jakten auch) umgestiegen, welches hinten 150mm hat. Und da habe ich mir die Frage gestellt, ob das für mich reichen würde.
> Und Ja, hat es. FW ist nicht gleich FW. Die 150mm am Meta fühlten sich nach mehr an. Umgekehrt gibt es Bikes, die 160 oder 170 mm haben und sich nach deutlich weniger anfühlen.
> ...



Kurzantwort meinerseits:

Bin beim Banshee Spitfire gelandet da es so ziemlich meine Ansprüche abdeckt. 

Wegen FW Hinten ging es darum wieviel ich tatsächlich brauche wenn ich bisher mit Null FW ausgekommen bin


----------

